# Ooomoo`s motivation lol



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey peeps well this is my first attempt of plz be gentle lol, iv never really stuck at training but im turning over a new leaf and hoping i can reach my goals with your help 

I`ll post up my stats and a pic of my chubby belly in a min for u all to laught at lol


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok here we go 

Height : 5ft 9

Weight : 175lbs

Chest : 98.5cm

Shoulders : 90cm

Biceps : 32cm

Forearms : 29.5cm

Hips : 90cm

Waste : 89cm

Thigh : 50cm

Calves : 36.5

One of those online bf calculators says im 17% fat :S o dear that needs to go asap lol

and a pic to make fun of me 










Yeah i know im skinny lol

Im starting tomoz with a push/pull/leg plan and my diets getting fine tuned at the min but will post up in a day or 2 once its final 

thanks for looking..


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Good base to work with. Make sure you get that diet in check, and train hard.

All the best mate!


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

k heres my diet in progress, i work nights so the times may seem a little odd but bare with me lol

3pm - 4 eggs, 3 buttered toast, bowl of oats and milk

6pm - main dinner, meat, veg, pasta, fish ect, pint of semi skimmed milk

8pm - protein shake (powder, olive oil, oats, ss milk) banana

12pm - chicken and rice or potatoe

3am - chicken and rice, bowl of oats and milk

7am - pwo shake, banana

7:20am - train 50mins max

8:30am - UNSURE WHATS BEST TO HAVE HERE......

9am - bed

I`ll also add in some boiled eggs throughout the day as i alway have a few in the fridge for snacks..

any pointers so far?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ooomoo said:


> Hey peeps well this is my first attempt of plz be gentle lol, iv never really stuck at training but im turning over a new leaf and hoping i can reach my goals with your help
> 
> I*`ll post up my stats and a pic of my chubby belly in a min for u all to laught at lol*


where is this belly you speak of?


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

if 8:30 a.m. is just before you got to bed maybe you could have a tub of cottage cheese or a protein shake.. kinda tricky with the times,lol. but good luck


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Seems to be a lot of carbs in some of the meals mate.I wouldn't say you needed toast and oats or rice and oats,maybe just pick one and just have that.

Would try and get a good meal in after your training as well,something like your 6pm meal.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> where is this belly you speak of?


the light kinda hides it a bit lol plus i was just up so a empty belly lol


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

okey dokey is this better?

3pm - tin of beans, 3 buttered toast, pint of ss milk

6pm - main dinner, meat, veg, pasta, fish ect, pint of ss milk

8pm - protein shake (powder, olive oil, oats, few spoons of pnut butter ss milk) banana

12pm - chicken and rice or potatoe, piece of fruit

3am - chicken and rice, piece of fruit

7am - pwo shake, banana

7:20am - train 50mins max

8:30am - 6 egg omelette with bacon and cheese

9:30/10am - bed

12 and 3 is my tea times at work, altho we have meals made for us its not always the best so the chicken and rice are premade at home


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Good luck mate, you're about the same build as me, slightly higher BF%, but basically the same size. So it will be interesting to see how you progress 

So you're having chicken, rice and a piece of fruit at 3am, im guessing before you go to bed, and then getting up for a shake and a banana at 7.. Thats 4 hours sleep mate.. every night.. Ouch..


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

lol no i work night bud so sleep from about 9am ish to 3/4pm ish give or take and i`ll usually get a hour or 2 after dinner


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

ooomoo said:


> lol no i work night bud so sleep from about 9am ish to 3/4pm ish give or take and i`ll usually get a hour or 2 after dinner


Oh riiight, that makes more sense.. ha.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

ordered a few supps the other day so keen to get stuck in, spent the last few days just warming back up to it with a light all body workout


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

ooomoo said:


> Ok here we go
> 
> Height : 5ft 9
> 
> ...


Your chest is bigger than your shoulders? :lol:


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> Your chest is bigger than your shoulders? :lol:


I was just thinking the same :confused1:


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah ok i mybe made a booboo there lol, o well the next measure ill have great gins on my shoulders lol..


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

first workout day, 

Bench press - 60kg, 62.5kg, 65kg

Incline bench press - 50kg, 52.5kg, 55kg

Shoulder press - 40kg, 42.5kg, 45kg

Tricep pushdowns - 40kg, 45kg, 50kg

Dips - Failure lol managed 7


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

ooomoo said:


> first workout day,
> 
> Bench press - 60kg, 62.5kg, 65kg
> 
> ...


I'd say anything to do with your lats is a pull exercise mate.. Probably want to leave that one out of your pull day.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

i was thinking that today but you push and pull so wasnt too sure bud, any suggestions on a better one to use?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Pec Fly's are a favorite of mine..

Leave your lats alone for pull day.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok jusr relised what iv done, I did tricep push downs not lats lol, noob alert lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

some of us are trying to get down to how you are now so we can start to bulk up mate. better being thin first and building up, rather than fat first and having to get thin before building up.

Dan


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah cn see ur point bud 

Well im enjoying the training and the diets actually not as hard to follow as i first thought it would be, just a matter of prepping the nite before and its quite easy 

Iv added in a protein shake now and iv added dex for preworkout


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well you look like you're in a good place to start from anyway mate. sticking to the diet and training thats the key to being successful in this game.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

is it all in my mind or am i not training enough? im not a complete noob, i was quite into my training maybe 3 years ago and just fell out of it, my goals are to pack on a bit of size for my holiday in june next year


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

what is the rouine your following? p/p/l?

you should feel like your doing enough..


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah p/p/l, think its maybe because im not hitting 2 seperate muscle with a number of exercises, never done this typed of routine before lol


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've been following a 3 day split for a few weeks and im loving it, much more productive than other stuff i've done! What does each day look like?


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

this is what im following the noo 

Monday push

Bench press

Shoulder press

Incline bench

Tricep pushdown /dips

Wednesday pull

Deadlift

Lateral pulldown

Barbell row

Bicep curl

Underhand pull downs

Friday legs

Squats

Leg press

Calf raises

Leg extensions


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Its pretty good, it has the basics, id just make a few changes to make sure your hitting everything enough

monday- pull

deadlifts

BB rows

Chins

BB curls

hammer curls

CGBP

dips

wednesday- push

Flat bench

incline bench

Incline or flat DB flys

Seated DB press

side lat raises

Bent over lat raises

friday- legs

squats

leg press

leg ext.

SLDL

lying leg curls

calve work

Obviously its slightly more volume but given that your resting 4 days it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

theres alot more in that than mine lol, il run with mine for a few weeks just to get my strength back a bit then i`ll add in some extras


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah good plan mate, just give it a week or 2 then add 1 or 2 of the new exercises in a week, then a week or 2 to get used to the extra effort and add a bit more in. Soon get used to the extra stuff.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

todays antics 

Deadlift - 60kg, 60kg, 70kg

Lat pulldown (wide) -40kg, 45kg, 50kg

BB row - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

Bicep curl - 30kg, 35kg, 35kg

underhand chins - 6, 6, 4 lol

i felt i cud have added a bit more weight to most of it, still trying to sort out my weights


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

thats good mate, increasing is always good (make sure your form is strict at the same time though)


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah im a bit worried about the deadlift form tho, gunna search youtube for a few vids lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

alot of info on here mate. not got time to read it though sorry.

http://gubernatrix.co.uk/2008/01/deadlift/

and here

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/training/clean-style-deadlift-technique.html

not sure why its always women doing them though, maybe I've got a feminine web browser?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

ooomoo said:


> yeah im a bit worried about the deadlift form tho, gunna search youtube for a few vids lol


I'm the same mate, I've done load of research but I can just see myself having a hernia on the first lift haha.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

just don't go crazy straight away, I can't do loads of weight so keep it light at first and get used to doing the correct technique, then once thats set in your head then increase the weight.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

i had to skip legs for a few weeks due to a leg injury so back to push and up`d the weights

Bench press - 65kg, 67.5kg, 70kg

Incline bench press - 55kg, 57.5kg, 57.5kg

Shoulder press - 42.5kg, 45kg, 50kg

Tricep pushdowns - 45kg, 50kg, 55kg

Dips - Failure 9

slowely getting there


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one mate, what kind of reps are you doing on those?


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

im doing 3 x 8 on everything at the mo, hoping to go to 5x5 when iv cn push some good weight lol, im starting to feel stronger already, dunno if its im eating better now or muscle memory kicking in..

Iv added a few eggs to my shake now aswell lol just so funny when people watch u putting them in


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye well 3x8 is good enough mate, my theory is that if you can get a set of 12 out then its time to increase the weight until you get back down to a 7-8 max.

Thats what I do anyway, if its wrong then its wrong.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Well up`d the weight again today,i slept in so didnt have anything to eat before hand n felt sick afterwards :S lesson learned lol

Deadlift - 70kg, 72.5kg, 75kg

Lat pulldown (wide) - 45kg, 50kg, 52.5kg

BB row - 50kg, 52.5kg, 55kg

Bicep curl - 32.5kg, 35kg, 37.5kg

underhand chins - 6, 6, 5

Since startin iv been training then 2 days rest to ease myself in and the doms are serioulsy sore so plenty of rest inbetween, they stop hurting as much after a few weeks lol well it used to anyways hehe


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

for today:

Bench press - 67.5kg, 70kg, 72.5 (7 reps)

Incline bench press - 57.5kg, 60kg, 62.5kg (6 reps)

Shoulder press - 45kg, 47.5kg, 50kg

Tricep pushdowns - 50kg, 55kg, 55kg

Dips - Failure 6

first 2 exercises of the last sets i didnt quite manage the full 8 reps, if i had a spotter i maybe cud have managed to squeeze them out :S, also iv gained about 3 to 4 pounds in weight and i think im looking bigger in the mirror lol, muscle memory most likely if i am but its all good


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Well i dont think many people will laugh at you mate as im sure we were all at your stage at one time or another. Keep it up


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah i know lol, just looking through the pics on here everyones monsters 

Im loving being back training so i`ll keep plodding on


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

ooomoo said:



> yeah i know lol, just looking through the pics on here everyones monsters


wish I was!

sounds like you're doing well though mate, so keep it up. :thumb:


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Took some proper measurements today in inches lol,

Weight : 12st 4lbs

Chest : 38"

Shoulders : 45"

Biceps : 12.5" / 12.5"

Forearms : 11.5" / 11.5"

Waste: 35"

Thigh : 21"

Calves : 14"

Back tomoz for some more pain :S


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Welll its been a while since iv posted in here, had quite a lot of hassle with the gym I was at so missed about 2 months of trainin, joined a new place and loving it so far.

Had my stats taken and I'm 18% blubber so that needs to go, also changed my routine, ill pop it up in a few days


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

good to see you back buddy.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

K here the new routine im on the noo

warmup 5mins running (1km) and 10min running(2km) each training day

chest/tri`s

bench press

incline bench

flat flys

pec deck

tricep pushdowns

skull crushers

shoulders/bi`s

shoulder press (smith machine)

front raises

machine press

upright rows

bicep curl (bar)

hammer curls

back/legs

deadlifts

lat pulldown

seated lat pull

squats

leg extension

calf raises

Im traing mon, wens n friday, week ends of or sometimes i`ll go for a cv day sunday


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

looks good mate.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Well iv been plugging away and after a few weeks im back to my push/pull/leg routine, i just wasnt feeling it with the new one,

so todays efforts after almost 2 weeks of manflue 

5 min warmup on treadmill

Bench press - 60kg, 65kg, 65kg

Incline press (smith) - 60kg, 65kg, 67.5kg

Flys - 10kg, 12kg, 14kg

Shoulder press (smith) - 30kg, 40kg, 45kg

Shrugs - 28kg, 28kg

Tricep pushdown - 30kg, 35kg, 35kg

12min fast walking/light jogging

Also taking vitb12 tabs n creatine cee tabs


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one mate, keep at it buddy


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Not been on here much but last weeks progress 

Pull day

Deadlift - 45kg, 50kg, 55kg

Lat pulldown - 40kg, 45kg, 50kg

Upright row - 25kg, 30kg, 30kg

DB row - 18kg, 20kg, 20kg

Isolation db curls - 8kg, 8kg, 10kg

Hammers - 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

Leg day

Squats - 60kg, 60kg, 60kg

Leg press - 50kg, 70kg, 80kg

Leg curls - 25kg, 30kg, 35kg

Calf raises - 30kg, 40kg, 45kg


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

hows it going mate, you seem a little disheartened recently.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Just stick with it - looks like you've got the will to carry on. And good now you've got stuff worked out with the new gym.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey thanks guys, yeah its been a bit of a naff few weeks but im still at the training, just over the manflu too, so u will deffo be seeing constant updates from now on 

todays attempts:

5min gentle jog for a warmup

Bench press - 65kg, 67.5kg, 67.5kg

Incline press (smith) - 65kg, 67.5kg, 67.5kg

Flys - 12kg, 12kg, 12kg

Shoulder press (smith) - 55kg, 57.5kg, 60kg

Tricep pushdown - 35kg, 40kg, 40kg

Skull crushers - 25kg, 25kg, 25kg


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

looking good mate, how long have you had off then?


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

About 2 weeks m8


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

ah right, not long then. Feels like longer cos we ain't heard from you for a while.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Still plugging away 

5 min warmup

Deadlift - 50kg, 55kg, 60kg

Lat pulldown - 45kg, 50kg, 55kg

Upright row - 25kg, 30kg, 30kg

DB row - 20kg, 20kg, 20kg

BB curls - 25kg, 25kg, 30kg


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

GOOD LAD


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Well bit of an update, i was off with a bad shoulder injurys for about 3 months, i went from 12.5stone down to 11.8 in those months, started back a month ago and is going great, im warming up right and its making all the difference.. heres where im at as of yesterday 

Legs

Squat - 60kg, 65kg, 70kg, 75kg

Leg press - 100kg, 130kg, 135kg, 145kg

Seated press - 80kg, 100kg, 110kg, 120kg

Leg curls - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 45kg

Calf raises - 25kg, 35kg, 40kg, 45kg

Situps 20, 15, 15

Back

Deadlift - 60kg, 80kg, 85kg, 87.5kg

Lat pull - 45kg, 50kg, 55kg, 60kgx6 55kgx2

Seated pull - 45kg, 50kg 55kgx6 50kgx2, 50kg

Upright row - 25kg, 30kg, 32.5kg, 35kg

Front raises - 8kg 10kg, 10kg, 8kg

BB Curls - 12kg, 14kg, 14kg, 16kg

Hameers - 14kg, 14kg, 14kg, 12kg

Yay!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one mate, good to see ya back buddy.


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

Got really confused over your diet plan with the times, but then read further that you work nights! Must be tough.. but then again if your used to it maybe its alright! I remember when i first started, I wish I could of fed my self as much as you do mate, very impressive!

I think i ate 4 meals at most when i first started  Just my stomach was physically not big enough to consume the food i needed to!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Just read through, welcome back and glad your bak on the weights.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

cheers guys, i`l get some pics up in a week or so.. im just under 13stone now  the heavyist iv ever been with the same BF.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Cv day to day 

planing on 3 weight days and 2/3cv days a week so alternating..

20mins rowing

20mins crosstrainer

20mins cycling

20mins run

5min cooldown walk

I`ll start up`in in in a week or so


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

looks good. Although I'd be well bored after about 5 minutes haha


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

wasnt 2 bad, theres plenty to look at to keep u busy lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye still get bored though matey. Don't mind riding on the road, prefer riding on dirt tracks, just riding in the gym is so dull, plus I can't keep my butt from sliding down the seat on the bike stupid setup thing


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

small update

Bench press - 60kg, 65kg, 70kg, 75kg

Flys - 14kg, 16kg, 16kg, 16kg

Incline press (smith) - 50kg, 60kg, 65kg, 65kg

Shoulder press (smith) - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 40kg

Lat pull - 30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 40kg

Push downs - 35kg, 40kg, 45kg, 45kg


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

weights are getting bigger mate, coming on strong by the looks of it.

D


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

have u ever seen the film unbreakable with bruce willis lol.. theres a scene in that where he`s benching and keeps addin weights with no effect, kinda like that the past few weeks 

Im going to do my PB`s in a few days


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye, wish I could do that haha.

looking forwards to seeing em matey.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

here we go 

Weight : 12st 4lbs 13st

Chest : 38" 39"

Shoulders : 45" 46"

Biceps : 12.5" / 12.5" 13" 13"

Forearms : 11.5" / 11.5" 12" 12"

Waste: 35" 35.5"

Thigh : 21" 21"

Calves : 14" 14.5"

Today was back day

Deadlift : 75kg, 85kg, 95kg, 105kg

Lat pull : 50kg, 55kg, 60kg, 60kg

Seated pull : 50kg, 55kg, 55kg, 55kg

Upright row : 30kg, 32.5kg, 35kg, 37.5kg

Front raises : 10kg, 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

Db curl : 14kg, 16kg, 16kg, 16kg

Hammer curl : 16kg, 16kg, 16kg, 16kg

deffo getting stronger


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

cv day, had a easyish one cus my backs killing me after yesterday lol

Cross trainer 30mins 1.86km

Rowing 10mins 2000m

Bike 30mins 13.34km

Run 12mins 1.50km

So about 10.5miles all in 

Day of tomoz then legs on monday :S


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Leg day today and i must say i couldnt walk out the gym after it, or drive the car lol, im actually shocked by what i lited on the leg press :S

Squats : 65kg, 70kg, 72.5kg, 75kg

Leg press : 110kg, 140kg, 160kg, 190kg x 7

Seated press : 100kg, 110kg, 120kg, 120kg

Leg curl : 35kg, 40kg, 45kg, 50kg

Calf raises : 40kg, 45kg, 50kg, 50kg

my legs are fooking killin me :S


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

ooomoo said:


> Leg day today and i must say i couldnt walk out the gym after it, or drive the car
> 
> my legs are fooking killin me :S


Nice one mate, that was me last week haha. Nice session though bud, same with your back session too. :thumb:


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

cheers bud, your my only follower lol.. i did a shoulder and bicep workout today for a wee change and gave them a good hammering


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nah mate, I'm the only one who posts.

bet you others have a sneaky peak (especially when they see I'm the last one who wrote on it (cos my info is so valuable haha) )


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

im still crippled lol was meant to be chest day but i needed another day to recover


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha (sorry for laughing)

took me 5 days after my leg session 2 weeks ago to get over having to walk like I had been rogered by a horse :lol:

good knowing you've worked your legs hard, but you do look like an old man when getting up off a chair or out of bed haha


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Chest.tri day 

Bench press : 68kg, 75kg, 80kg, 85kg x 4 82.5 x 4

Incline press : 55kg,55kg, 55kg, 52.5kg

Flys : 14kg, 16kg, 18kg, 18kg

Tri pull : 35kg, 40kg, 45kg, 45kg (12 reps)

Tri pull(rope) : 35kg, 40kg, 40kg, 45kg

woop woop


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

85's damn you bitch!


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

only 4 tho lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

so, I can only manage about 55 plus the bar weight.

I'm a right wimp


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

thats including the bar weight tho lol


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Pull day again lol

Deadlift : 95kg, 105kg, 107.5kg, 100kg hurt like fook

Lat pull : 50kg, 55kg, 60kg, 65kg

Seated pull : 50kg, 55kg, 55kg, 55kg

Upright row : 32.5kg, 35kg, 37.5kg, 37.5kg

Front raises : 10kg, 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

DB curl : 16kg, 16kg, 16kg, 16kg

Today really did finish me off, everythings knackered lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

ooomoo said:


> Pull day again lol
> 
> Deadlift : 95kg, 105kg, 107.5kg, 100kg hurt like fook
> 
> ...


haha my everythings knackered all the time mate, not just after training!

I struggle with upright rowing as I get a stabbing pain inside my shoulder joints when doing them. Stupid old man body! damnit


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Oook lol need to update things just to **** u off dan lol

Leg day wensday

Squats : 70kg, 70kg, 75kg, 75kg

Leg press : 160kg, 180kg, 190kg, 200kgx6 190x2

Seated press : 110kg, 120kg, 120kg, 120kg

Leg curl : 40kg, 45kg, 50kg, 50kg

Calf raise : 45kg, 50kg, 50kg, 50kg

Push day today

Bench : 70kg, 80kg, 85kg, 90kg

Incline press : 55kg, 60kg, 62.5kg, 62.5kg

Flys : 14kg, 16kg, 16kg, 14kg

Shoulder press : 30kg, 32.5kg, 32.5kg, 35kg

Tri pull : 45kg, 45kg, 50kg, 55kg

Rope pull : 40kg, 40kg, 35kg, 35kg

Arms wer falling off so had to drop the weight on tris to keep the form right lol

Dats me till tomoz for a cv day


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

CV day today:

5k run

2k cross trainer

5k cycle


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

bitch!

well I got 2 pb's yesterday, 60kg (plus the bar weight) on flat press and 30kg dumbells on the incline press, so we ain't too different buddy.

actually I need to post my last 2 workouts. prob tomorrow.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

good good bud  we`r getting there slowely lol.. i tryed 105kg press for 1 rep as i used to be able to do 1 of them about 5 years ago when i was really training like a mad man, could almost get it but needed a hand


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well anythings better than nothing matey, I could probably do a bit more if I got someone to spot me, I just need to know I can get the weight off me so ended up doing that 60kg for about 5 or 6 reps I think.

keep at it though bud.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

What a crap day today, i never managed any increase on anything for pull day, was shattered after work and it show`d plus i missed 2 meals, never again is that happening


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

missing the meals will prob be the reason for the lack of energy/enthusiasm matey.

should know better at your age!


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

yep lesson well learned lol.. did cv today tho

5k run 34mins

5k cycle 12mins

cross trainer 10 mins

3 sets of 15 situps lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

good lad!


----------

